# Taxi Drivers and Chauffeurs's pay from lbs gov



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

*Summary*








Taxi drivers and chauffeurs transport passengers to various destinations.
Quick Facts: Taxi Drivers and Chauffeurs
2012 Median Pay$22,820 per year 
$10.97 per hour
Entry-Level EducationLess than high school
Work Experience in a Related OccupationNone
On-the-job TrainingShort-term on-the-job training
Number of Jobs, 2012233,000
Job Outlook, 2012-2216% (Faster than average)
Employment Change, 2012-2236,200


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the data from 2012. I guess that Uber will eventually make us to earn similar hourly rate like that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John W said:


> What makes any driver for UBER/Lyft to believe they would make more than that..


A rideshare driver is providing both the Capital in the form of the car, and the Labor, would be a good basis for thinking that they should making more than a cab driver. A cab drivers earnings are net of all expenses such as cab lease and fuel. But full-time Rideshare drivers are making hourly earnings in the $10 - $12 before their monthly car expenses, maintenance, replacement costs etc.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

John W said:


> What makes any driver for UBER/Lyft to believe they would make more than that..


The technology do make demand and supply more transparent. This is why uber driver can make more


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> A rideshare driver is providing both the Capital in the form of the car, and the Labor, would be a good basis for thinking that they should making more than a cab driver. A cab drivers earnings are net of all expenses such as cab lease and fuel. But full-time Rideshare drivers are making hourly earnings in the $10 - $12 before their monthly car expenses, maintenance, replacement costs etc.


+ foolish old school boss tweed government payoffs


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> *Summary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt BLS captured all the cash income that went undeclared. That's part of the reason cabbies don't like to take credit cards (like most people whose work involves being paid in cash).

Can any current cab drivers chime in (anonymously of course) about the percentage of income that is cash?

Uber is a 1099 gig, and as many here have repeatedly pointed out your top line as reported by Uber does not reflect gas, mtce, tires, depreciation, AND the additional taxes you pay for being an independent contractor. And if you want to avoid getting penalized by the IRS (and possibly your state's Dept of Revenue), you probably want to be making quarterly estimated tax payments - see your tax adviser.

See, e.g.,

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...oyment-Tax-Social-Security-and-Medicare-Taxes

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p505/ch02.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ashleaebeling/2014/04/08/the-easy-way-to-make-estimated-tax-payments/

http://www.irs.gov/2014-Standard-Mileage-Rates-for-Business,-Medical-and-Moving-Announced

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...-Businesses-Audit-Techniques-Guide-Chapter-17

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...r-tax-evasion/2011/08/11/gIQA1QRT9I_blog.html

http://www.reviewjournal.com/doug-elfman/irs-targets-strip-clubs-taxis-over-bonuses

http://www.bostonglobe.com/2013/05/31/taxi/6ByQni2zssIwVcjVhfx5UO/story.html

Etc.

YMMV

.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

It depends on the area and factors like competition.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

J


John W said:


> Cab driving either way you look at it is a real tough gig. A lot of UBER/Lyft drivers will go down that same route. Of not making enough money than increasing their hours. Than falling into the rut.. Driving a cab slowly sucks the life out of you.


John are you a uber driver? My impression on your posts is that you are here only to advocate the Union.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

John W said:


> No, I was a cab driver for ten years in San Diego. I now own my own transportation company specializing in medical transport.
> I do support the right for workers to organize/unionize if they so desire.. I don't see how UBER/Lyft can escape that reality, with the Teamsters organizing drivers in several cities..
> The working conditions are not improving for them.. It's actually worsening rather quickly.


Sorry John. If you are not driving, why are you here ? Is teamster free of charge?


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> It depends on the area and factors like competition. When I drove a cab in a city here in Florida it was basically like this on average:
> 
> Day:
> 
> ...


When you drove for those companies, do you have a minimum grossing that you have to achieve?


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> When you drove for those companies, do you have a minimum grossing that you have to achieve?


There was no minimum gross. Especially not during the day because all of the calls pretty much came from dispatch. Here the job is so tough and low pay that they have a very hard time getting drivers. People who join up tend not to stay past a week.

Like I said I think its probably a little bit better in most areas than where I did it. But probably not by much though.

Also it should be noted that I have been robbed twice as a cab driver. Both times at night (10pm and 1am). Once with a gun and once with a knife. I got cut a little from the one with the knife but didn't have to go to the hospital.

I'm glad I don't do it anymore. I'd consider Uber for a part time thing during the day but not at current rates with the current instability/balance of power. Who knows though what will happen a year from now. I might change my mind one day.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

John W said:


> Cab driving either way you look at it is a real tough gig. A lot of UBER/Lyft drivers will go down that same route. Of not making enough money than increasing their hours. Than falling into the rut.. Driving a cab slowly sucks the life out of you.


Yep.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here in LA, I often meet taxi drivers who were Uber drivers. It's the reverse process: taxi drivers used to become Uber drivers.


----------

